# Voyant rouge??????????



## flew (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
La carte graphique de mon powermac bi-pro ayant laché j'en ai acheté une autre, (j'en ai profité pour faire un petit dépoussiérage de la machine mais sans rien démonter), et apres l'avoir changée un voyant rouge s'est allumé et reste allumé sur ma carte mère (c'est ecrit DS8), . Tout fonctionne bien a priori, la nouvelle carte est reconnue. Sauf qu'il y a cette lumiere rouge en permanence quand mon ordi est allumé.
Est ce grave? Si vous pouviez me venir en aide se serait tres gentil car je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire.
Merci


----------



## fransoi5978 (13 Août 2008)

Ca ne doit pas être grave, il y a des voyant sur toute les cartes mere. C'est quel mac ? G4 ? G5 ?


----------



## flew (13 Août 2008)

g5.
C'est gentil d'avoir répondu, mais j'ai trouvé c'etait le déflecteur d'air qui était mal mis.
merci encore


----------



## fransoi5978 (14 Août 2008)

C'était pour ca que je te demandais ca. Il y avait les ventilos à fond ?
Tu as mis quoi comme nouvelle carte graphique ?


----------

